# keine Anhänge bei PNs möglich ???



## torsten80 (24. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, 

also entweder stell ich mich grad ziemlich blöd an, oder es geht wirklich nicht?! 
Wollte einer PN Grafiken als Anhang beifügen, aber irgendwie scheint das nicht zu funktionieren?? Hab nur das Symbob für verlinkte Bilder einfügen gefunden, aber die "büroklammer" für "richtige" Anhänge kann ich nirgends finden? 


Viele Grüße, 
Torsten


----------



## Joachim (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: keine Anhänge bei PNs möglich ???*

Hallo Torsten,

ich kann dich beruhigen - du stellst dich grad nicht blöd an  

Es ist, soweit ich das grad noch weis, schlicht abgeschaltet.  Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das der Grund war, das es keine klare Aussage gab, ob die Attachments beim löschen einer PN ebenfalls gelöscht werden oder ob sie dann den Server (für die Allgemeinheit der User) zumüllen.
Wenn sich hier noch mehr Interessenten für Bilder in PNs melden, geh ich der Sache gern nochmal gründlich auf den Grund


----------



## Silke (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: keine Anhänge bei PNs möglich ???*

Hallo Torsten,
schreib doch stattdessen ne email. Ich glaube, da kann man Bilder anhängen...


----------

